# What depth of water is needed for fire bellied toads please?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Jackie frog :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

As deep as you want. Mine's about 4 inches deep I think.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

mines all so about 4inchs


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

ok thanks,are they good swimmers?:flrt:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> ok thanks,are they good swimmers?:flrt:


Yep. They don't like too strong a current but they're perfectly fine in water. When mine were humping before they were under water for what seemed like ages so I broke them up thinking they'd drown.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

mine seem happy with 4 inchs idel for them


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,
ours have about 8 inches of water and they seem to love it. Sometimes they will sit on the bottom of the tank. Also they have bred a couple of times. Make sure you have some oxygenating type plants in there as this gives them something to rest on.

Glenn


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I usually find they spend more time in the water when they can rest with their feet on the bottom and their nostrils out of the water which is about 1" but they are good swimmers and depth shouldn't be a problem, I've had them in semi-aquatic setups this winter with up to 10" depth and wouldn't worry about having it deeper. The only thing is they can be quite stupid and if there's a place under water they can wedge themselves and get stuck they sometimes will.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've seen them kept in virtually totally aquatic set-ups, with 8- 10 inches of water and only plants and cork bark rafts to haul out on- but I prefer to give them a decent land area and shallower water. They don't seem to mind either way, though.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

resurrecting an oldish thread, but does this apply to young ones too, or only adults?

Thanks


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

em_40 said:


> resurrecting an oldish thread, but does this apply to young ones too, or only adults?
> 
> Thanks


it applies to both, but young ones may naturaly prefer shallower water with lots of places for them to hide


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

ok, Thankyou


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've seen them kept in virtually totally aquatic set-ups, with 8- 10 inches of water and only plants and cork bark rafts to haul out on- but I prefer to give them a decent land area and shallower water. They don't seem to mind either way, though.


 
mine are kept in a fully aquatic tank , using a 45 cub exoterra which has filter to keep water clean , water is about 4-5 inches deep with a few plants and some floating cork bark and they live in the full aqautic setup just fine


----------

